# New zealand debate rages re ac rules and nz not entering



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*NEW ZEALAND DEBATE RAGES RE AC RULES AND NZ NOT ENTERING*

View Topic - NEW ZEALAND DEBATE RAGES RE AC RULES AND NZ NOT ENTERING


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The defender, by definition, always has the advantage. They pick their turf, the format, etc. Since the beginning of time, that decision would consider the option that best suited them. 

However, having something as blatant as allowing a backup boat for the defender alone just seems unsportsmanlike. It demeans them. 

For practical purposes, not all challengers can or would build a backup anyway, but it's still unsportsmanlike.

That said, this is tame compared to some of the controversies of the past. I truly believe it has simply become part of the "game". There is so much time between races that stirring up a good argument among its spectators is expected to keep everyone's attention for the years between.


----------



## jeremiahblatz (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice poll choices, do you work for Fox News?


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

jeremiahblatz said:


> Nice poll choices, do you work for Fox News?


Why Do you ask. Fox news do not have a representative here they buy the news from TVNZ Feed.


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe because there's no option to vote that would give us the "No, they should still go" choice? I mean, the three right now are 'Yes they should skip it', 'I don't care.' and 'No one will miss them so they should skip it'. No option that says "I'd like to still see them in it".


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

As was mentioned in another thread, the defender doesn't get to practice in the elimination series, so perhaps needs a sparring partner/backup boat. We saw how long it took them to get up to speed going solo last time. Someone in NZ may decide to enter later. We'll see.


----------

